# Is the Real Ale train going to roll again?



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As the last one was canceled due to insufficient subscribers :? 

It was suggested that another one may be organised for later in the year.

Any more news on this? and can I put my name down


Andrew


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I would have liked to go to the one that was cancelled. As I'm working my way north at the moment I'm not sure when I'll be back south, but could be interested.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I don't know where youv'e been but the last one went ahead with 20 vans attending, there will probably will be another rally but maybe not till next year 


Jacquie


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I've been here all the time, as you say there was a rally, but a second was proposed but was canceled through lack of interest.

See the thread HERE


Come on Jacquie, try and keep up 

Andrew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Anrew 

The Real Ale man - Gaspode is away at the moment. I am sure he is planning to run the event again as it was so succesful 


stew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Stew, will wait with interest


Andrew


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we have been waiting for it to run ( have it in the watched section) and not seen anything posted as yet, we are still interested Rich and Lin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Anrew
> 
> The Real Ale man - Gaspode is away at the moment. I am sure he is planning to run the event again as it was so succesful
> 
> stew


I'm not so sure he is, at least in the remainder of this year. I mentioned it to him a little while ago (maybe Global, maybe earlier).

Thing is, you really need a good chance of reasonable weather for RAT to be a good MH weekend, and we would now be talking October at the earliest.
> Watercress Line RAT <

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

will have to put a reminder in to Gaspode when he returns from hols - could do with a few mobile pints!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm up for this as it's only about 30 minutes away. However if it's not on a campsite and is an "own sans ess" you won't see us.

I like trains and ale, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

androidGB said:


> but a second was proposed but was canceled through lack of interest.


Hi, Andrew

There was a lot of interest, but the proposed dates were in the middle of summer touring season - always a difficult time to arrange a weekend jaunt.

_Lets wait until Ken is back from his foray into Germany, and see what his thoughts are then :wink: I know anyone could organise it, but Ken's 'da man'._

Edit: Sorry - just realised everyone else has said that 

Gerald


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We dont live far away so would love to come if there is another rally for the Ale train planned & there is room


Motorhomer2


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm posting this from the banks of the Rhine having just come back to the van from the village winefest so please excuse any errors. :wink: 

Apologies to all concerned, we did intend to hold another Ale Train rally this year but were overtaken by events, certainly we know there is no shortage of willing participants. :lol: 

We've got rather a lot on at the moment what with retirement, trying to change the van and forced holidays :wink: that it's difficult to find a suitable weekend. Once we get back to the UK and have some time we'll set up another weekend, but it's likely to be next spring rather than later this year.
Just at the moment we're trying to figure out how we could hold a rally here at Sankt Goar for the Rhine-in-Flames next year. The problem is that the village is so full of motorhomes there isn't a blade of grass for miles without a motorhome on it. Enterprising Germans are renting every available inch, for 10 euros you can spend the week on a spare bit of river bank without electric, sanitation or even fresh water - and there are over 100 motorhomes there as I write this, I dread to imagine where they empty their loos. I tried negotiating with the local stellplatz owner the other day but couldn't get any sense out of him. :roll: 

Oh well, we'll just have to enjoy the show tomorrow instead. :wink:


----------

